# DVB-S-Tuner in LED-TVs schlechter als externer Receiver ?



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2012)

Mein 33. Geburtstag steht nächsten Monat an, und ich plane mir dieses Jahr ein eigenes größeres Geschenk zu machen.
Möchte mich von meiner fast 10 Jahre alte Röhre trennen und einen schönen LED-Fernseher antun.

Bin aktuell noch in der Vergleichsphase, Preis vs. Qualität, Markenvergleich usw.
Bin zwar überzeugter Nutzer von Sony-Technik, doch der Spaß ist mir am Ende wohl doch zu teuer. Schließlich soll es ein 40 Zoll-Gerät werden, und da neige ich schon eher in Richtung Samsung, weil man da locker ein paar Hundert Euro sparen kann.

Bisher habe ich immer auf TVs mit Triple-Tuner geachtet, besonders DVB-S ist mir wichtig.
Nun sagte mir der Freund meiner Schwägerin, dass man von DVB-S eher Abstand halten sollte, weil die integrierten Tuner idR mit einer schlechteren End-Qualität in Sachen Bild, Ton und Empfang an sich abschneiden.
Da ich mich eh auf  reinen SD-Empfang beschränke und nicht den Wunsch verspüre alle Sender nun in HD sehen zu müssen, geht es mir nur um den reinen SD-Vergleich zwischen integr. Tuner und ext. Receiver.

Frage: Stimmt das ? Ich dachte immer gerade die integrierten Tuner wären vorteilhaft, weil man keine externen Endgeräte mehr bräuchte und weil sich qualitativ nicht viel zwischen beidem tut. Habe ich da falsch gedacht ?!


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2012)

Das wäre mir neu, dass es da einen GENERELLEN Unterschied gibt. Das sind digitale Signale bei DVD-S, da kann gar nichts in Sachen Bild und Ton "anders" sein, nur weil der Receiver anders ist. 

Was natürlich sein kann ist: die Sender sind (selbst bei "HD Plus" ) so gut wie immer in einer Auflösung deutlich unterhalb von FullHD, die dann für FullHD erst ein "Upsaling" benötigen. Das KANN dann natürlich vorkommen, dass es bei einem externen Receiver Modell A besser "geupscaled" wird als bei einem LCD Modell, es kann aber sicher ebensogut sein, dass das Hochrechnen in einem anderen externen Receiver Modell C deutlich schlechter ist als im LCD Modell B ist, und bei einem LCD Modell D wiederum nochmal besser. Der Ton wiederum kann meines Erachtens unmöglich anders sein, da der Ton so weit ich weiß digital per HDMI unbearbeitet zum LCD geht - das ist das gleiche Signal wie das, was der LCD auch mit seinem eigenen Tuner empfangen würde. 

Wenn es jetzt darum geht, dass man nen externen Receiver oder den LCD an eine Stereoanlage anschließt, DANN kann es natürlich schon Tonunterschiede geben - aber auch da dann nicht WEIL es ein LCD ist. Unterschiede hätten dann mit der Soundqualität des Gerätes zu tun, nicht aber mit der Tuner/Receiver-Qualität.


Ein anderer Punkt sind halt vor allem zwei andere Dinge: ein guter Receiver kriegt selbst bei einem schwachen Signal noch ein stabiles Bild hin, ein schlechter sorgt dann für Ton/Bildfehler. Außerdem kann es natürlich vom Menü her und auch der Umschaltgeschwindigkeit Unterschiede geben. Aber beide Dinge hängen wiederum vom Modell ab, nicht davon, ob es nun der LCD-Receiver oder ein externer Receiver ist.

Ein 200€-externer ist sicher vom Speed und der Bedienbarkeit besser als der integrierte Receiver bei einem 500€-LCD 



ps: es gibt immer wieder auch mal Sonys für "nur" 500-600€ in 40 Zoll, da kann ein Samsung sicher nicht ein paar Hundert Euro billiger sein ^^   Samsung sind aber idR gut, ich würde halt ganz allgemein mal schauen. Jeder Hersteller hat gute und schwächere Modelle....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Okay, kann ja so oder so einen Direkt-Vergleich machen und selbst herausfinden, ob sich zwischen beiden Techniken wirklich nicht viel tut. Mir ging es nur allgemein um die Aussage, die der Herr von sich gegeben hat. Konnte ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich da krasse Unterschiede abzeichnen.

Ein 40-Zoller von Sony für 500-600 Mücken ??? DAS will ich sehen. Habe die letzten Abende hauptsächlich unter Amazon geguckt und kaum ein Gerät unter 900 Euro in der Größe entdecken können, wenn es nicht gerade "veraltete" Modelle sind.

Da fällt mir nochwas ein:
Beim Riesending von Panasonic-Gerät (wohl ein 42-Zöller oder so) meines Schwiegervaters habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass das gezeigte Bild von Film/Fersehen einen Tick ZU flüssig läuft, also minimal schneller als ich es bisher von der gewöhnlichen Röhrentechnik gewohnt bin. Persönlich stört mich das, ich möchte vor allem Filme in der Original-Geschwindigkeit sehen und nicht "beschleunigt". Muss auch dazu sagen, dass der TV vom Schwiegerollen schon 6 oder 7 Jahre alt ist. Vielleicht ist diese "Problematik" ja heute kein Thema mehr.
Muss ich da auf eine bestimmte Wiedergabetechnik achten, wie dieses CinemaFLow, 24p oder wie sich das Zeugs so nennt ?!


----------



## Rabowke (10. April 2012)

Ich hab nur mal eine Verständnisfrage:
Das Analoge Satellitensignal wird bzw. wurde (?) doch abgeschalten ... d.h. die Frage nach DVB-S ist doch damit hinfällig? Braucht man nicht einen DVB-S2 o.ä. Receiver? 

Ansonsten: du wirst dein blaues Wunder erleben. SD Fernsehen auf einer Röhre ist durch die Röhre an sich noch vertretbar, schaut man aber SD Fernsehen auf einem LCD / LED, fällt einem die miese Qualität erst wirklich auf.

Selbst meine Großeltern, über 70 Jahre, haben sich für HD Fernsehen begeistern lassen. Ihr alter Röhren TV hat die Grätsche gemacht und ich hab ihnen einen LED LCD besorgt, ans Kabelnetz angeschlossen und ... nun ja. Analogkabel war einfach nur schlecht. Also wirklich schlecht und die enttäuschten Gesichter meiner Großeltern ( "Dafür haben wir jetzt soviel Geld ausgegeben?!" ) sprach Bände.

Allerdings wurde auch eine Grundversorgung von Kabel Digital eingespeist, d.h. die HD Sender von ARD, ZDF, ARTE waren frei verfügbar. Die Qualität war ein Traum und um Welten besser ... jetzt haben meine Großeltern sogar nochmehr Geld in die Hand genommen und haben ihren Kabelanschluss auf Kabel Digital Komplettpaket umstellen lassen, so, dass sie auch RTL, Sat1 etc.pp. in HD empfangen können.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. April 2012)

@Rabowke
DVB-S ist zumindest bei mir Digital mit SD. Aber ich gebe dir absolut Recht mit der schlechten Qualität von SD auf einem großen HD-Fernseher.
Ab einer bestimmten Größe, hilft auch die beste Skalierung nichts mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab nur mal eine Verständnisfrage:
> Das Analoge Satellitensignal wird bzw. wurde (?) doch abgeschalten ... d.h. die Frage nach DVB-S ist doch damit hinfällig? Braucht man nicht einen DVB-S2 o.ä. Receiver?


Ich rede ja nicht von News von vorgestern, schließlich habe ich seit Jahren schon digitalen Sat-Empfang nebst dig. Receiver. Mir ging es nur um den Vergleich von beiden Techniken. Selbstverständlich digital.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten: du wirst dein blaues Wunder erleben. SD Fernsehen auf einer Röhre ist durch die Röhre an sich noch vertretbar, schaut man aber SD Fernsehen auf einem LCD / LED, fällt einem die miese Qualität erst wirklich auf.
> 
> Selbst meine Großeltern, über 70 Jahre, haben sich für HD Fernsehen begeistern lassen. Ihr alter Röhren TV hat die Grätsche gemacht und ich hab ihnen einen LED LCD besorgt, ans Kabelnetz angeschlossen und ... nun ja. Analogkabel war einfach nur schlecht. Also wirklich schlecht und die enttäuschten Gesichter meiner Großeltern ( "Dafür haben wir jetzt soviel Geld ausgegeben?!" ) sprach Bände.


Wer noch auf Analog abfährt ist im Grunde selbst schuld. Und was die SD-Qualität betrifft: Die ist alles andere als schlimm für Auge. Die richtigen Einstellungen am TV und eine vernüftige Technik über die man Fernsehen empfängt... Daran sollte es nicht scheitern. Mein Vater hat digitales Kabelfernsehen, mein Schwiegervater Sat, und bei beiden sieht das normale SD-Bild auf LED/LCD ordentlich aus. Ein paar miese Sender gibt es sicherlich, aber das liegt ja zum Teil daran weil diese selbst kein starkes Signal aussenden. Besonders bei Musiksendern ist das der Fall, da bekommt man so oder so Augenkrebs.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde auch eine Grundversorgung von Kabel Digital eingespeist, d.h. die HD Sender von ARD, ZDF, ARTE waren frei verfügbar. Die Qualität war ein Traum und um Welten besser ... jetzt haben meine Großeltern sogar nochmehr Geld in die Hand genommen und haben ihren Kabelanschluss auf Kabel Digital Komplettpaket umstellen lassen, so, dass sie auch RTL, Sat1 etc.pp. in HD empfangen können.


 
Die freien HD-Sender sehen schon gut aus, aber auch in der normalen Version ist das gebotene Bild alles andere als schlecht. War erst gestern bei meinem Vater zu Besuch, und da hatte er zwischendurch auf ARTE gezappt. War überrascht über die Bild-Quali. Dabei war das "nur" der SD-Sender.
Da ich ohnehin wenig richtiges Fernsehen schaue und größtenteils auf den Sendern ohne Werbung mitten in guten Filmen verbleibe (Das Erste, ZDF, die dritten Sender, ARTE usw.), die im Vergleich zu privaten Sendern schon immer das bessere Bild hatten, würde ich kaum jammern. Mein DVD-Konsum bzw. meine Sehgewohnheiten über HDD/USB überwiegen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer noch auf Analog abfährt ist im Grunde selbst schuld. Und was die SD-Qualität betrifft: Die ist alles andere als schlimm für Auge. Die richtigen Einstellungen am TV und eine vernüftige Technik über die man Fernsehen empfängt... Daran sollte es nicht scheitern. Mein Vater hat digitales Kabelfernsehen, mein Schwiegervater Sat, und bei beiden sieht das normale SD-Bild ordentlich aus. Ein paar miese Sender gibt es sicherlich, aber das liegt ja zum Teil daran weil diese selbst kein starkes Signal aussenden. Besonders bei Musiksendern ist das der Fall, da bekommt man so oder so Augenkrebs.


Was willst du bitte am Fernseher großartig einstellen? 

Wenn das Signal an sich eher mau ist, dann hilft auch der beste 2.000 EUR LCD/LED Fernseher nichts. 
Was sollen die eingebauten "Bildverbesserer" auch verbessern? Wo nichts ist, kann nichts werden.



> Die freien HD-Sender sehen schon gut aus, aber auch in der normalen Version ist das gebotene Bild alles andere als schlecht. War erst gestern bei meinem Vater zu Besuch, und da hatte er zwischendurch auf ARTE gezappt. War überrascht über die Bild-Quali. Dabei war das "nur" der SD-Sender.
> Da ich ohnehin wenig richtiges Fernsehen schaue und größtenteils auf den Sendern ohne Werbung mitten in guten Filmen verbleibe (Das Erste, ZDF, die dritten Sender, ARTE usw.), die im Vergleich zu privaten Sendern schon immer das bessere Bild hatten, würde ich kaum jammern. Mein DVD-Konsum bzw. meine Sehgewohnheiten über HDD/USB überwiegen.


Dann verstehe ich aber deine eingangs gestellte Frage nicht ... Wenn du eh kaum Fernsehen schaust, dann ist doch der Unterschied bei externen <> internen Receiver mehr als vernachlässigbar.

Die einzigen Unterschiede die ich festgestellt habe, ist die Geschwindigkeit beim Umschalten bzw. Steuerung des Geräts an sich.

Übrigens setze ich noch auf DVB-T ... einfach weil es kostenlos ist & wir kaum normales Fernsehen schauen. Wenn überhaupt, dann werden Filme als BluRay oder über den Popcorn Hour geschaut.

Aber nochmal zum Thema an sich: SD Sender über digitale Schüssel bzw. Digitalkabel ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer wie mein oben genanntes Beispiel: ich sprach von Analogkabel. Digital Kabel war absolut in Ordnung, nur gab es eben eine Grundversorgung und keine privaten Sender ... nicht mal in SD.

Ich *hasse* Kabelfernsehen ... mit ihrem Monopol und Preispolitik werd ich mich nie anfreunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was willst du bitte am Fernseher großartig einstellen?
> 
> Wenn das Signal an sich eher mau ist, dann hilft auch der beste 2.000 EUR LCD/LED Fernseher nichts.
> Was sollen die eingebauten "Bildverbesserer" auch verbessern? Wo nichts ist, kann nichts werden.


 
Ich drück es mal so aus: Stellst du deinen TV auf totale Überschärfe, wird man mit dem was man sieht nie zufrieden. Man muss schon ein wenig an den Bild-Optionen ein wenig rumfrickeln, denn wie ich von vielen Flat-TV-Besitzern immer höre sind die Werkseinstellungen der letzte Müll. Ein wenig Zeit zum Justieren sollte man schon mitbringen.
Wenn man ein Signal jenseits von Gut und Böse hat, klar, dann ist da nichts großartig zu retten. Solch ein Extremfall ist aber bei mir nicht gegeben.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich aber deine eingangs gestellte Frage nicht ... Wenn du eh kaum Fernsehen schaust, dann ist doch der Unterschied bei externen <> internen Receiver mehr als vernachlässigbar.


Erstens habe ich ja deshalb gefragt, weil ich nicht wusste ob DVB-S-Tuner deutlich schlechter sind als herkömmliche Dig-Sat-Receiver und ob das überhaupt stimmt. Und zweitens kann man doch auch als Wenig-Fernseh-Gucker wenigstens ein vernüftiges Bild erwarten (ohne dass es gleich HD sein muss). Und wenn das Empfangsgerät am anderen Ende des Sat-Kabels der letzte Technik-Schrott ist, dann habe ich von meiner an sich guten Leitung am Ende auch nix. Logo, oder ? 
Du fährst ja auch heute nicht mit einem 40 Jahre alten Trabbi, selbst wenn du verhältnismäßig wenige Kilometer fährst. Dagegen ist selbst ein Ford Ka oder ein älterer Polo eine "Luxus-Kutsche". 
Oder um es noch spitzer auszudrücken:
Ich höre auch relativ wenig Musik. Das muss aber nicht heissen, dass ich mir die wenigen Songs in die ich reinhöre mit einem Mono-Radio antun muss. *g*


----------



## Rabowke (10. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich drück es mal so aus: Stellst du deinen TV auf totale Überschärfe, wird man mit dem was man sieht nie zufrieden. Man muss schon ein wenig an den Bild-Optionen ein wenig rumfrickeln, denn wie ich von vielen Flat-TV-Besitzern immer höre sind die Werkseinstellungen der letzte Müll. Ein wenig Zeit zum Justieren sollte man schon mitbringen.
> Wenn man ein Signal jenseits von Gut und Böse hat, klar, dann ist da nichts großartig zu retten. Solch ein Extremfall ist aber bei mir nicht gegeben.


Ich hab an meinem Panasonic LCD nichts eingestellt. 

Ich hab mir den LCD damals gekauft, weil die c't diesen LCD in der Rubrik HD Material, mit Zuspieler, die Bestnote gegeben hat. Ich persönlich glaube ja das die meisten Anwender Probleme mit dem Bild haben *weil* sie an den Einstellungen rumspielen. 

Übrigens kannst du ja erst den internen Receiver testen und bei nichtgefallen einen externen bei Amazon.de zum "Testen" bestellen. 
Allerdings wird sich da meine Meinung nur verfestigen: qualitative Bildunterschiede wirst du nicht sehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens kannst du ja erst den internen Receiver testen und bei nichtgefallen einen externen bei Amazon.de zum "Testen" bestellen.
> Allerdings wird sich da meine Meinung nur verfestigen: qualitative Bildunterschiede wirst du nicht sehen.



Der letzte Satz hätte somit eigentlich als Antwort gereicht. 
Ich werd dann mal schauen. Mir wäre ein LED-TV mit ingetrierten Triple-Tuner eh lieber, weil ich dann einen Stromfresser und etwas Kabelsalat weniger hätte. Das allein ist schon ein Vorteil von heutigen Fernsehern, darum bin ich auch froh dass ich lange vom Kauf eines Flat-TVs abgesehen habe. Was die jetzigen Geräte an Funktionen und Extras mitbringen... Davon konnte man noch vor einigen Jahren nur träumen.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...
> Oder um es noch spitzer auszudrücken:
> Ich höre auch relativ wenig Musik. Das muss aber nicht heissen, dass ich mir die wenigen Songs in die ich reinhöre mit einem Mono-Radio antun muss. *g*


 Eigentlich machst du es eher so: Du kaufst dir eine Stereo-Anlage für ein Mono-Signal. Dazu enthält die Anlage einen Analog/Digital Wandler der die Qualität noch etwas verschlechtert. 

EDIT: Einen Vorteil gibt es aber doch, der Energieverbrauch ist mit einem LED-TV wahrscheinlich erheblich niedriger.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was willst du bitte am Fernseher großartig einstellen?
> 
> Wenn das Signal an sich eher mau ist, dann hilft auch der beste 2.000 EUR LCD/LED Fernseher nichts.
> Was sollen die eingebauten "Bildverbesserer" auch verbessern? Wo nichts ist, kann nichts werden.


 Oh, da vertust Du dich aber. Man kann sich mit den ganzen Optionen das Bild ganz schön vermiesen, aber auch perfekt abstimmen. Natürlich nicht was die Empfangsqualität angeht - es geht einfach nur um das BIld an sich, egal ob per Tuner oder von DVD/Bluray.

zB meinen Samsung LE40C650 (ca 550€ vor nem Jahr) hab ich mir vor dem Kauf im Laden ansehen wollen, der wurde von vielen empfohlen als tolels Gerät. Aber der war bei Saturn dermaßen mies eingestellt, dass ich es nicht fassen konnte: bei ARD HD zB kan eine Serie, die auch in HD gedreht wurde, und auf 2m Abstand zum LCD sahen die Gesichter total vermatscht aus, statt Augen nur schwarze Matsch-Flkächen usw. - in einem anderen Laden war der dann gut eingestellt, also hab ich den dann doch gekauft. Dann sahen DVDs aber seltsam aus, wie eine Doku vom Bild her, nicht wie ein Film. Ein paar Einstellungen verändert: GANZ anderes und viel besseres Bild.




Aber nochmal zum Thema an sich: SD Sender über digitale Schüssel bzw. Digitalkabel ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer wie mein oben genanntes Beispiel: ich sprach von Analogkabel. Digital Kabel war absolut in Ordnung, nur gab es eben eine Grundversorgung und keine privaten Sender ... nicht mal in SD.



> Ich *hasse* Kabelfernsehen ... mit ihrem Monopol und Preispolitik werd ich mich nie anfreunden.


 wo haben die denn ein Monopol? ^^ SAT ist kostenfrei, Du musst kein Kabel nutzen. Und je nach Anbieter sind inzwischen auch die privaten Sender ohne Aufpreis mit dabei. Zwar nicht in HD, aber das liegt ja an den Sendern selbst und kostet auch bei SAT was. Bei meinem 40 Zöller auf 3m Abstand sehen auch die SD-Sender sehr gut aus (das hängt aber auch vom LCD ab, der LCD eines Kumpels stellt SD-Sender DEUTLICH matschig dar). Erst wenn man zu einem HD-Sender umschaltet merkt man bei mir dann doch den "Nachteil" von SD vs HD, aber wenn man dann mal wiederum SD-Digital mit analog vergleicht, ist der Unterschied viel deutlicher: analog-TV ist da echt ein Witz...

Ach ja: DVB-S ist auch schon digital, denn ALLES mit "DVB" ist digital: das D steht für Digital  


@Sauerlandboy: Hier ist einer für etwas über 500€ von Sony Sony KDL-40EX525 | Geizhals.at Deutschland und es gibt zwei unter 500€, allerdings ohne Sat-Tuner. Ich weiß aber 100%ig, dass es in den letzten Wochen immer wieder mal nen Sony als Angebot um die 500-600€ gab, sei es bei amazon, Saturn&co (die sind seit ner Weile vor allem bei Angeboten richtig günstig), redcoon oder auch Karstadt.de - aber auf keinen Fall geht es mit Sony erst ab 800-900€ los. Es kann aber sein, dass es weniger gibt als ich denke, da ich mich stets auf DVB-C konzentriert habe und die ganzen LCDs sehr oft DVB-C, aber kein DVB-S haben. Vlt hab ich also 6 Modelle im Kopf, die aber alle kein DVB-S haben  

Und so oder so ist die Frage, ob ein Sony für 700€ besser ist als einer von Samsung, LG, Toshiba usw. für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## Rabowke (10. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wo haben die denn ein Monopol? ^^ SAT ist kostenfrei, Du musst kein Kabel nutzen. Und je nach Anbieter sind inzwischen auch die privaten Sender ohne Aufpreis mit dabei.


Bitte? 

Selbstverständlich haben Kabelanbieter ein Monopol, die kannst z.B. als Mieter in bestimmten Stadtteilen ( Berlin ) nicht den Kabelbetreiber nehmen wie du willst, sondern der dir vorgegeben wird.  

Das Ganze kannst du auch Bundesweit betrachten, die Regionen sind unter den Anbietern aufgeteilt ... so ist ein Wettbewerb nicht möglich.

Des Weiteren, was bleibt einem als Alternative? DVB-T? Nicht HD fähig. Schüssel ist dir als Mieter in ca. 95% der Wohnungen in Berlin untersagt ... IPTV? Du würdest dich wundern, wieviel Gebiete nicht von VDSL bzw. T-Home unterstützt werden, für HD brauchst du nämlich 'garantierte' 16mbit von der Telekom.

Ich hab den Käse mit Kabelanbieter erst mit meinen Großeltern durch ...


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte?
> 
> Selbstverständlich haben Kabelanbieter ein Monopol, die kannst z.B. als Mieter in bestimmten Stadtteilen ( Berlin ) nicht den Kabelbetreiber nehmen wie du willst, sondern der dir vorgegeben wird.


 ach so meinst Du das - ich meinte jetzt, dass Du nicht auf Kabel angewiesen bist, um TV zu schauen.

Und hier in Köln zB gibt es drei Anbieter, das ist dann auch kein Monopol, weil die Verwaltung ja wählen kann. Und so oder so: manche Sachen sind halt vom Vermieter bzw der Verwaltung vorgegeben - Du musst zB ja auch die Hausmeister-Firma akzeptieren, die von denen ausgesucht wurde  

Ein recht auf digitales, geschweige denn HD-TV hat man nunmal nicht, das sind Komfortprodukte.




> Schüssel ist dir als Mieter in ca. 95% der Wohnungen in Berlin untersagt ...


 das ist doch gar nicht zulässig, solange Du nichts am Eigentum dafür beschädigst ^^  oder?


Aber so oder so: Kabel-TV ist doch bei Dir sicher eh in der Miete drin - was kostet Dich dann digital an Aufpreis? Bei mir sind es 4€ inkl. Miete für das CI-Modul, das ist es mir absolut wert.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. April 2012)

Herb, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe einen 24 Zoll TFT mit 1920x1280, S-PVA Panel und DVB-S über meine Terratec Videokarte die hervorragend skaliert.
Schon bei 24 Zoll habe ich eine Unschärfe, natürlich durch die Skalierung. Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das bei einem 40 Zoll Fernseher besser sein soll.

Und bei den Fernsehern die ich gesehen habe, gab es entweder Unschärfe oder Pixel. Übrigens stimmt das mit Analog ist gleich automatisch schlecht auch nicht.
Bei einem Philips 22 Zoll LCD Fernseher selbst gesehen, sehr gutes Bild trotz analogem Empfang.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Es hängt natürlich immer auch vor allem vom Abstand ab - ich nehme mal an, dass Du am TFT keinen Meter weit wegsitzt, da sieht man natürlich viel eher, wenn das Bild nicht so gut ist - zudem sind PC-TFTs nicht für Filme/TV gemacht. Beim 22 Zoll-LCD TV sitzt Du dann doch eher weiter weg als nur nen halben Meter, oder? Zudem hängt es so oder so immer vom Bildschirm ab. Der eine macht es besser, der andere schlechter, und dann kann es auch noch von den Einstellungen abhängen, bei denen vor allem LCD_TVs viel versauen können.

Mein LCD zB skaliert DVDs und SD sehr gut. Klar: wenn man vorher HD schaut und dann umschaltet, merkt man selbtverständlich einen Unterschied. Aber nach 10-20 Min "vergisst" man das und meint ein sehr scharfes Bild zu haben, was erst nach erneutem zurückschalten auf HD dann doch etwas an Qualität verliert. Aber von SD-Digital zu analog ist es bei mir ein RIESEN-Unterschied.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - zudem sind PC-TFTs nicht für Filme/TV gemacht. Beim 22 Zoll-LCD TV sitzt Du dann doch eher weiter weg als nur nen halben Meter, oder?


Gerade die S-PVA Technik ist auch zum Video schauen hervorragend geeignet. Ich schau mir ja HD-Videos von z.B. Spielen auf dem an.

Mal ein Beispiel-Bild warum(hab den "gleichen"):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell stimmt das mit dem Abstand, dann kann ich aber genau so gut auf  einen  Fernseher mit Röhre schauen. Ich hatte bei meinem TFT 3-4 Meter Abstand  und trotzdem hat mich die Unschärfe gestört.

Zuvor auf einem 19 Zoll TFT hatte ich diese Unschärfe nicht, da war die Skalierung natürlich auch nicht so immens.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Ich versteh an sich gar nicht, worauf Du eigentlich hinaus willst ^^ 

Dein Monitor skaliert also schlecht - oder worum geht es?


----------



## MisterSmith (10. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich versteh an sich gar nicht, worauf Du eigentlich hinaus willst ^^
> 
> Dein Monitor skaliert also schlecht - oder worum geht es?


 Die Skalierung meines Monitors(übrigens 1200 nicht 1280) ist in diesem Fall vollkommen irrelevant, denn nur meine TV/Videokarte skaliert das Videobild.
Und durch diese gibt es beim TFT 60 Pixel schwarze Streifen oben und unten, also entspricht das einem TV mit 1920x1080.

Aber ist auch nur ein Beispiel, bei einem meiner Kumpel habe ich die Bestätigung, bei Blu-ray perfektes Bild, bei SD Pixel. Da kann man sich auch soweit weg sitzen wie man möchte, man sieht diese trotzdem.
Okay, wenn man etwas schlechtere Augen hat vielleicht nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Ich sag ja die ganze Zeit, dass es einen Unterschied gibt.  ^^    allerdings kann es je nach LCD auch in SD sehr gut sein. Richtige "Pixel" seh ich erst bei nem Abstand von ca 1m (bei 40 Zoll), wobei: manche Sendungen bei manchen Sendern wirken auch aus 3m schon eher "matschiger"


----------



## MisterSmith (10. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich sag ja die ganze Zeit, dass es einen Unterschied gibt.  ^^    allerdings kann es je nach LCD auch in SD sehr gut sein. Richtige "Pixel" seh ich erst bei nem Abstand von ca 1m (bei 40 Zoll), wobei: manche Sendungen bei manchen Sendern wirken auch aus 3m schon eher "matschiger"


 Meinst du mit SD per Kabel oder DVB-S? Weil Kabel kann ich nicht beurteilen(nur Analog), ich beziehe mich ausschließlich auf DVB-S. Und als Nachtrag, meine TV-Karte skaliert überragend, deshalb sehe ich auch keine Pixel, dafür halt die Unschärfe.

Der Monitor hat aber ansonsten ein gestochen scharfes Bild.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Ich meine Kabel-TV. Pixel sehe ich da keine, außer in manchen Situationen mit harten Kontrasten und unbewegtem Bild, zB bei Fußballergebnissen mit schwarzen Zahlen auf hellem Grund seh ich dann schon einzelne Pixel bei den Zahlen - aber bei bewegten Bildern ist es absolut scharf, bei manchen Sendern auch matschig (manche Sender senden ein sehr stark komprimiertes Signal), bei HD-Sendern dann halt Ultra-Scharf


----------



## MisterSmith (10. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> (manche Sender senden ein sehr stark komprimiertes Signal)


 Bei manchen kleineren Sendern über DVB-S ist es so, die übertragen eine 4 mal kleinere Auflösung als SD. Das sehe ich beim Umschalten, da meine TV-Karte zuerst ca. eine viertel Sekunde die native Auflösung darstellt. 

Nein, ich meine natürlich schon solche Sender wie das ZDF.


----------



## Peter23 (10. April 2012)

Was ganz anderes:

Ein neuer Fernseher mit 40 Zoll?


Ziemlich klein, darf es nichts größeres sein?


----------



## Exar-K (10. April 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Was ganz anderes:
> 
> Ein neuer Fernseher mit 40 Zoll?
> 
> ...


 Vielleicht ist er nur für's Schlafzimmer. Als "Hauptglotze" im Wohnzimmer wäre der in der Tat etwas klein.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. April 2012)

Mein Tipp, sich mal den Wiki-Artikel über Skalierung durchlesen.


> Im Gegensatz zur verlustfreien Skalierung von Vektorgrafiken ist die  Skalierung von Rastergrafiken in der Regel mit einem sichtbaren  Qualitätsverlust verbunden.


Skalierung (Computergrafik) – Wikipedia

EDIT: Ach ja, falls jemand eine Methode zum Hochskalieren kennt welche fast verlustfrei ist, bitte mir genauere Informationen per Nachricht zukommen lassen.
Ich programmiere dann ein kleines Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und gehe in Rente.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Sauerlandboy: Hier ist einer für etwas über 500€ von Sony Sony KDL-40EX525 | Geizhals.at Deutschland und es gibt zwei unter 500€, allerdings ohne Sat-Tuner. Ich weiß aber 100%ig, dass es in den letzten Wochen immer wieder mal nen Sony als Angebot um die 500-600€ gab, sei es bei amazon, Saturn&co (die sind seit ner Weile vor allem bei Angeboten richtig günstig), redcoon oder auch Karstadt.de - aber auf keinen Fall geht es mit Sony erst ab 800-900€ los. Es kann aber sein, dass es weniger gibt als ich denke, da ich mich stets auf DVB-C konzentriert habe und die ganzen LCDs sehr oft DVB-C, aber kein DVB-S haben. Vlt hab ich also 6 Modelle im Kopf, die aber alle kein DVB-S haben
> 
> Und so oder so ist die Frage, ob ein Sony für 700€ besser ist als einer von Samsung, LG, Toshiba usw. für den gleichen Preis.



Dein Vorschlag-TV hat einen Nachfolger MIT DVB-S, der kostet bei Amazon gut 620 Tacken. Allerdings ist es nur ein 50 Hz-Gerät. 100 sollten es schon sein. Ich werd einfach weiter suchen, meine Favoriten merken und mal bei Gelegenheit in nächsten Elektroshop probeschauen. Dem eigenem Auge vertrauen ist immer noch der beste Weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Was ganz anderes:
> 
> Ein neuer Fernseher mit 40 Zoll?
> 
> ...



Wieso klein ? Ich brauche keinen Monster von einem Gerät, der gleich die ganze Hauswand verdeckt. 40 Zoll reicht mir voll und ganz. Wichtiger als eine Riesen-Diagonale ist für mich der Sound, denn ich bin Ohrenmensch pur. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er nur für's Schlafzimmer. Als "Hauptglotze" im Wohnzimmer wäre der in der Tat etwas klein.


 
Bist du des Wahnsinns ?!
1. würde ich nie und nimmer einen Fernseher fürs Schlafzimmer kaufen, weil ich das genauso ätzend finde wie eine Glotze im Kinderzimmer für Unter-10-Jährige (hauptsache das Kind ist ruhig gestellt, hmm ?! Finde ich ein wenig asozial)
2. würde es, wenn es im Ernstfall soweit kommen würde, auch ein Kleingerät mit 50cm Diagonale ausreichen. Wozu brauche ich Kino-Ausmaße vorm Ehebett ? Kann mir schönere Dinge im Schlafzimmer vorstellen, Fernsehen gehört ganz bestimmt NICHT darunter.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Also, ich hab 40 Zoll bei 3m Abstand - das ist perfekt. Gut, 42 Zoll wären jetzt auch nicht "zu groß", bei mir damals wäre das aber direkt merkbar teurer geworden. 46 Zoll wäre aber echt schon ziemlich "Porno"... aber 40 als "zu klein" zu bezeichnen kann an sich nur jemand sagen, der entweder eine Riesenbude hat oder extremer TV-Freak ist ^^ 

und 40 Zoll im Schlafzimmer, da wüßt ich gar nicht, wo der Platz haben soll - vor den Schrank hängen, oder wie? ^^


----------



## Peter23 (10. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieso klein ? Ich brauche keinen Monster von einem Gerät, der gleich die ganze Hauswand verdeckt. 40 Zoll reicht mir voll und ganz. Wichtiger als eine Riesen-Diagonale ist für mich der* Sound*, denn ich bin *Ohrenmensch* pur. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


 

Dann kommst du bei einem Flachbildschirm kaum um externe Lautsprecher herum, womit der Eingebaute egal wird.

Glaub mir, 40 Zoll wirkt erst mal riesig aber wenn nach ein paar Tagen denkt man sich das es etwas größer hätte sein können.

"Gute" Fernseher gibt es die so klein überhaupt?


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Dann kommst du bei einem Flachbildschirm kaum um externe Lautsprecher herum, womit der Eingebaute egal wird.
> 
> Glaub mir, 40 Zoll wirkt erst mal riesig aber wenn nach ein paar Tagen denkt man sich das es etwas größer hätte sein können.
> 
> "Gute" Fernseher gibt es die so klein überhaupt?


Warum sollte es denn keine "kleinen" guten LCDs geben? Im Gegenteil: bei nem sehr großen würde Dir Unschärfe/Pixel viel schneller auffallen, wenn er nicht wirklich EXTREM gut ist.

Was für ne Größe hast Du denn, und bei welchem Sitzabstand?


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2012)

> ach so meinst Du das - ich meinte jetzt, dass Du nicht auf Kabel angewiesen bist, um TV zu schauen.
> 
> Und hier in Köln zB gibt es drei Anbieter, das ist dann auch kein Monopol, weil die Verwaltung ja wählen kann. Und so oder so: manche Sachen sind halt vom Vermieter bzw der Verwaltung vorgegeben - Du musst zB ja auch die Hausmeister-Firma akzeptieren, die von denen ausgesucht wurde
> 
> Ein recht auf digitales, geschweige denn HD-TV hat man nunmal nicht, das sind Komfortprodukte.


Hier in Berlin kannst du nicht wählen, wenn ihr in Köln drei Anbieter zur Auswahl habt, dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen. 
Allerdings weiß ich, dass es z.B. in Bayern und BW auch immer nur ein Anbieter gibt, der in BW ist allerdings 'humaner', da sind die SD Sender von Sat1, Pro7 etc. nicht verschlüsselt und zählen zum Basisangebot.

Übrigens ist deine Aussage bzgl. Hausmeisterfirma so nicht korrekt. Selbstverständlich kann ich mir den Handwerker selbst suchen, allerdings wird deine Hausverwaltung dir die Kosten dafür nicht ( bzw. sehr selten ) erstatten. 

Was die Schüssel betrifft: in jedem Mietvertrag der großen Gesellschaften bzw. Genossenschaften steht eindeutig drin, dass die Montage einer Schüssel untersagt ist. Hier ist das ganz gut dargestellt, welche Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen, damit es dir gewährt wird: Satellitensch

Ich persönlich finde das in Ordnung, wenn du komplette Häuser vollgestückt mit Schüsseln siehst ... das ist kein schönes Stadtbild. 




Exar-K schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er nur für's Schlafzimmer. Als "Hauptglotze" im Wohnzimmer wäre der in der Tat etwas klein.


Wir haben im Wohnzimmer einen 37" LCD ... wir sitzen ca. vier Meter weit weg. Lediglich beim 360 zocken fällt die kleine größe negativ auf, aber dann wird einfach der fatboy ( nein, nicht ich! *g* ) hervorgeholt und in ca. 2 Meter Abstand positioniert.

Läuft.

Allerdings würde ich mir *jetzt* auch einen 42" LED ( ggf. eine Nummer größer ) holen, denn an Größe gewöhnt man sich doch ziemlich schnell. Jeder der von einem 17" oder 19" TFT auf einen 28" TFT wechselt, wird erstmal erschlagen sein von der Größe, nach ein paar Wochen hat man sich aber daran gewöhnt.

Was den Sound betrifft, tja ... das ist das Problem bei dieser extrem dünnen Bauweise. 
Ich hab mir vor ca. sechs Monaten ein paar Teufel Standboxen ( Ultima 40 ) und einen Yamaha Receiver gegönnt. Nach dem ersten Actionfilm, The Dark Knight, fragt man sich dann wirklich wie man es vorher nur mit den eingebauten Lautsprechern so lange ausgehalten hat.


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> "Gute" Fernseher gibt es die so klein überhaupt?


Siehe oben ... ich hab einen 37" LCD der damals in der c't Testsieger bei HD Material war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich mir *jetzt* auch einen 42" LED ( ggf. eine Nummer größer ) holen, denn an Größe gewöhnt man sich doch ziemlich schnell. Jeder der von einem 17" oder 19" TFT auf einen 28" TFT wechselt, wird erstmal erschlagen sein von der Größe, nach ein paar Wochen hat man sich aber daran gewöhnt.



ALLES ist Gewöhnungssache. Persönlich reicht mir einer 40-Zöller vollkommen. Zuhaus bei den Eltern gabs fast 20 Jahre lang eine 32er-Röhre von Sony, DAS war damals schon eine außerordentliche Größe, und damit waren wir alle mehr als zufrieden. Auch jetzt habe ich noch ein 32er-Sony-Gerät, und 40 Zoll ist in meinen Augen eine angenehme Steigerung.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Was den Sound betrifft, tja ... das ist das Problem bei dieser extrem dünnen Bauweise.
> Ich hab mir vor ca. sechs Monaten ein paar Teufel Standboxen ( Ultima 40 ) und einen Yamaha Receiver gegönnt. Nach dem ersten Actionfilm, The Dark Knight, fragt man sich dann wirklich wie man es vorher nur mit den eingebauten Lautsprechern so lange ausgehalten hat.



Ist mir auch bewusst. Gegen die 60 Watt Musikleistung meiner Röhre sieht so ziemlich jeder Flach-TV sehr alt aus, die Masse hat ja kaum mehr als 2x10 Watt zu bieten. Kaum Tiefen, Null Bässe. Um ein 2.1- oder 5.1-System komm ich so oder so nicht drum weg. Erstmal muss aber die Glotze im Wohnzimmer stehen, dann mach ich mir auch über diese Anschaffung Gedanken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Dann kommst du bei einem Flachbildschirm kaum um externe Lautsprecher herum, womit der Eingebaute egal wird.
> 
> Glaub mir, 40 Zoll wirkt erst mal riesig aber wenn nach ein paar Tagen denkt man sich das es etwas größer hätte sein können.
> 
> "Gute" Fernseher gibt es die so klein überhaupt?



Wie ich schon Rabowke geschrieben habe:
Wenn ich fast 20 Jahre mit 32" Zoll ausgekommen bin, warum sollten jetzt 40" nicht meinen Ansprüchen genügen ?
Ich habe nicht diese "Ich hab den Größten"-Mentalität. Das ist was für Angeber oder Jene, die mit solchen Dingen Irgendwas zu kompensieren versuchen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht diese "Ich hab den Größten"-Mentalität. Das ist was für Angeber oder Jene, die mit solchen Dingen Irgendwas zu kompensieren versuchen.


... wobei das starker Tobak ist. 

Was mich aber interessieren würde, welcher Fernseher hat ohne externe Boxen 2x 60 Watt? 
Die besagten Teufel Ultima 40 haben ~120 Watt, Ultima 40 - Lautsprecher Teufel , mein Receiver hat 7x 105 Watt, spricht also jede Box mit *bis zu* 100 Watt an.

Edit: Wobei du ja "nur" von 60 Watt sprachst, meinst du damit 2x 30 Watt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Edit: Wobei du ja "nur" von 60 Watt sprachst, meinst du damit 2x 30 Watt?


 
Korrekt. Das alte Sony-Gerät meines alten Herrn, das fast 20 Jahre seinen Dienst verrichtet hatte, war sogar mit einem separaten Subwoofers versehen, den man direkt AUF den Fernseher setzen konnte. Da bekam besonders Musik einen ordentlich Bumms


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2012)

Subwoofer auf den Fernseher? 

Jetzt bewegen wir uns in eine andere Richtung ( Ton <> DVB-S ), aber ernsthaft? War das Ding aus Kruppstahl oder was?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Subwoofer auf den Fernseher?
> 
> Jetzt bewegen wir uns in eine andere Richtung ( Ton <> DVB-S ), aber ernsthaft? War das Ding aus Kruppstahl oder was?


 
Ja nu, Fernsehen besteht nicht nur aus Bild, sondern auch aus Ton. Da kommt man doch zwangsläufig darauf, gell ?! 
Muss mal gucken ob ich das Modell im Netz wiederfinde. Es war jedenfalls ein ganz schön schweres Ding und wurde von Sony in begrenzter Stückzahl hergestellt. Frag mich jetzt nicht woher mein Oller das Gerät her hatte, ich weiss nur dass es damals sauteuer war (locker 2000 - 2500 DM).

Edit:
Ne, unter Google kann ich das Teil nicht ausmachen. Mit den Suchbegriffen Sony 4:3 100Hz 32" bekomme ich massenhaft Geräte vorgestellt, doch genau das Eine ist nicht dabei. Sorry.


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2012)

Ich hatte vorher auch einen Flatscreen Röhre 32" ... der war mehr als massiv und hatte auch gute Boxen, *aber* wo ist der Sinn einen Subwoofer *auf* den Fernseher zu stellen? 

Ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt der audiophile Profi, allerdings würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen einen Subwoofer da zu positionieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher auch einen Flatscreen Röhre 32" ... der war mehr als massiv und hatte auch gute Boxen, *aber* wo ist der Sinn einen Subwoofer *auf* den Fernseher zu stellen?
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt der audiophile Profi, allerdings würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen einen Subwoofer da zu positionieren.


 
Über den Sinn der Positionierung kann man sicherlich streiten, aber es passte vom Design her wie Arsch auf Eimer. Es fügte sich auf dem Fernseher so gut ein, man hätte es auf den ersten Blick für eine komplette Einheit halten können.
Sony hat ja manch verrücktes Ding - designtechnisch betrachtet - hergestellt, aber DAS war schon ein schmuckes Packet.


----------



## Exar-K (11. April 2012)

Sicher, jeder hat andere Vorstellungen von der Größe der heimischen Flimmerkiste. Mir persönlich wären 37 oder 40 Zoll zu klein, ~50 Zoll sind da schon eher mein Fall, aber das geht nicht anders als Filmfreak.
Das hat auch nichts mit Angeberei oder Kompensation zu tun. 
Und vor allem, weil ich seit je her ein begeisterter Kinogänger bin, hat mir die Entwicklung im Bereich der flachen Fernseher zu einer Annäherung an die Leinwandgrößen geholfen. Der Begriff "Heimkino" kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Solche Investitionen lohnen sich logischerweise nur, wenn man eine gewisse Menge an Filmen konsumiert und der ganzen Sache etwas abgewinnen kann.

Was den Sound angeht, dafür braucht es natürlich zusätzliche Boxen, Receiver, etc.
Der eingebaute Ton ist doch höchstens für gelegentliches Fernsehen erträglich.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Wegen Sound: mein Samsung LCD hat für nen LCD einen sehr ordentlichen Sound. Natürlich kann man da nicht erwarten, dass es bei einer Actionsszene im Raum wackelt...  aber das kann/konnte man auch bei Röhren-TVs nicht, da waren bis auf wenige Modelle für "Soundliebhaber" auch nur Boxen drin, die nicht besser als ein 30€-Boxenset für den PC sind.

Ich selber schaue bzw HÖRE normales TV per LCD, für Filme von DVD/BD hab ich zu mit meinen alten Stereoboxen, die damals ca 800 DM kosteten und auch heute noch Boxen für 400€ überlegen sind, einen AV-Receiver gekauft, nachdem mein Verstärker Macken bekam, und inzwischen nen Center (80€) , Rearboxen (100€) und nen Sub (150€) dazugekauft - das ist dann schon ein großer Unterschied zum LCD, und der Sub ist genau mein Fall, KEIN BombastSub, der selbst bei einer Szene "Autotüre geht zu" die Gläser im Schrank wackeln lässt... Aber ich nutze das Surroundsetting das nur, wenn ich FIlme wirklich ganz bewusst genießen will, was ich nur ganz selten bei Filmen aus dem TV tue. Die schaue ich eher "nebenbei", Serien und Info-Sendungen sowieso 

Ach ja, wegen der Watt: da muss man eh aufpassen. Bei richtigen Boxen sind die Angaben oft "ehrlicher", da erzeugen echte 50W schon einen Höllenlärm. Bei anderen Boxen, vor allem aktiven Sets, sind es oft nur therotische Werte, die werbewirksam dann sehr hoch sind.


----------



## Rabowke (12. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach ja, wegen der Watt: da muss man eh aufpassen. Bei richtigen Boxen sind die Angaben oft "ehrlicher", da erzeugen echte 50W schon einen Höllenlärm. Bei anderen Boxen, vor allem aktiven Sets, sind es oft nur therotische Werte, die werbewirksam dann sehr hoch sind.


Vorallem wenn bei Boxen gern mal die max. Werte angepriesen werden, die aber max. nur ein paar Sekunden erreicht werden. Dazu kommt noch, dass auch der Receiver "ordentlich" Power mitbringen muss, um solche Boxen überhaupt 'richtig' anzusprechen.

Ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich mir für mein 2.0 Setup ein Center hole ... Von 15 Filmen hab ich bei einem das Problem, dass der Receiver, warum auch immer, kein ordentlichen Downmix auf Stereo hinbekommt und einige Dialoge recht leise sind. Dreht man den Sound auf, sind die Dialoge gut verständlich aber sobald was 'rummst', stehen die Nachbarn senkrecht im Bett.


----------



## TheChicky (12. April 2012)

Also, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass interne Receiver im TV genauso gut arbeiten wie externe. Du wirst keinen signifikanten Unterschied in der Bildqualiät bemerken, intern ist eher besser.

Das gute daran ist: Du sparst dir eine Fernbedienung, du sparst dir ein zusätzliches Kästchen, das Platz braucht, du sparst dir den Strom, den dieses Kästchen braucht, du sparst einen HDMI-Anschluss am TV, unterschiedliche User Interfaces und sonstige kleine Problemchen.

Man sollte aber immer folgendes bedenken: ein TV mit eingebautem Receiver hat keinen HDMI AUSGANG(!). Das heißt, wenn du dir mal ein Fußballspiel oder sonstwas auf einem Beamer anschauen willst, so ist dies nicht möglich. Bei einem externen Receiver dagegen sehr wohl. Falls du also vorhast, dir einen Beamer zuzulegen, solltest du lieber einen externen Receiver kaufen.

Wenn du außerdem a bissl Geld drauf legst, kannst du sowas kaufen:
LG HR590S 3D-Blu-ray Player mit 1000 GB Festplatte: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Damit hast du eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. HD-Receiver (von Samsung sogar mit TWIN-Receiver), BluRay 3D, WLAN, Festplattenrekorder, alles in einem. Das ist dann schon sehr überlegenswert, wenn man bedenkt, was man damit alles zusätzlich kann 

PS: Achte beim Kauf eines TV heute unbedingt auf mindestens 100 Hz. Bei Diagonalen ab 40" wird die Bildquali bei Bewegungen deutlich besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Also, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass interne Receiver im TV genauso gut arbeiten wie externe. Du wirst keinen signifikanten Unterschied in der Bildqualiät bemerken, intern ist eher besser.
> 
> Das gute daran ist: Du sparst dir eine Fernbedienung, du sparst dir ein zusätzliches Kästchen, das Platz braucht, du sparst dir den Strom, den dieses Kästchen braucht, du sparst einen HDMI-Anschluss am TV, unterschiedliche User Interfaces und sonstige kleine Problemchen.


Das war ohnehin mein erster Grundgedanke. Jedenfalls gut zu wissen dass die interne Lösung der Externen nicht nachsteht. 


TheChicky schrieb:


> Man sollte aber immer folgendes bedenken: ein TV mit eingebautem Receiver hat keinen HDMI AUSGANG(!). Das heißt, wenn du dir mal ein Fußballspiel oder sonstwas auf einem Beamer anschauen willst, so ist dies nicht möglich. Bei einem externen Receiver dagegen sehr wohl. Falls du also vorhast, dir einen Beamer zuzulegen, solltest du lieber einen externen Receiver kaufen.


Beamer ist kein Thema für mich. Allein der Preis für eine Ersatzlinse/-birne schreckt mich schon ab. 


TheChicky schrieb:


> Wenn du außerdem a bissl Geld drauf legst, kannst du sowas kaufen:
> LG HR590S 3D-Blu-ray Player mit 1000 GB Festplatte: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Damit hast du eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Receiver (von Samsung sogar mit TWIN-Receiver), BluRay 3D, WLAN, Festplattenrekorder, alles in einem. Das ist dann schon sehr überlegenswert, wenn man bedenkt, was man damit alles zusätzlich kann


Nettes Gerät.
Aber: 3D brauch ich nicht und viele Neugeräte haben längst eine USB-Record-Funktion, womit ein externer USB-Stick bzw. eine USB-HDD günstigere Alternativen sind. Ich möchte es schon beim Fernseher und einem einfachen BR-Player (der auch irgendwann mal gekauft wird) belassen.


TheChicky schrieb:


> PS: Achte beim Kauf eines TV heute unbedingt auf mindestens 100 Hz. Bei Diagonalen ab 40" wird die Bildquali bei Bewegungen deutlich besser.


Darauf passe ich höllischst auf, alles darunter würde ich auf keine Fall kaufen.


----------



## TheChicky (12. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nettes Gerät.
> Aber: 3D brauch ich nicht und viele Neugeräte haben längst eine USB-Record-Funktion, womit ein externer USB-Stick bzw. eine USB-HDD günstigere Alternativen sind.


 
Das ist richtig, die neuen Geräte können das. Aber: du kannst nur den Kanal aufnehmen, den du grade anschaust. Um eine Sendung aufzunehmen und gleichzeitig was anderes anzuschauen, brauchst du einen TWIN-Receiver. Einen internen TWIN-Receiver haben aber nur die sündteuren Loewe Fernseher. Die haben dafür auch gleich eine Festplatte eingebaut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, die neuen Geräte können das. Aber: du kannst nur den Kanal aufnehmen, den du grade anschaust. Um eine Sendung aufzunehmen und gleichzeitig was anderes anzuschauen, brauchst du einen TWIN-Receiver. Einen internen TWIN-Receiver haben aber nur die sündteuren Loewe Fernseher. Die haben dafür auch gleich eine Festplatte eingebaut


Ist viel zu selten der Fall, dass ich auf verschiedenen Sendern zeitgleich aufnehmen und gucken möchte. Ich nehme meist Filme und Serien im Abendprogramm auf, zu Zeiten wo ich meist schon in der Falle liege oder ich nicht zuende gucken kann, wenn Film/Serie meines Interesses bis in die Nacht läuft.
Für den geforderten Preis... Das würd' sich bei mir nicht auszahlen. Trotzdem danke für den Link, war ganz interessant zu lesen.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. April 2012)

TheChicky;9440376[URL="http://www.amazon.de/LG-3D-Blu-ray-Festplatte-Upscaler-Ultra-zertifiziert/dp/B005QJZCTE/ref=sr_1_5?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1334223173&sr=1-5" schrieb:
			
		

> LG HR590S 3D-Blu-ray Player mit 1000 GB Festplatte: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/URL]


 Ich zitiere das folgende nur, falls jemand ebenfalls nur mit SD-Empfang auf diesen Thread stößt und dieses Gerät kaufen will...(No offense )


> Hatte bisher nur die HD Sender geschaut, was ok war (nicht super).
> die SD Sender sehen aus aus währen sie auf einem alten Amiga gerendert worden.
> (der Upscaler taugt überhaupt nichts.)


Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: LG HR590S 3D-Blu-ray Player mit 1000 GB Festplatte (WLAN, DVB-S, HDMI, Upscaler 1080p, DivX Ultra-zertifiziert, USB 2.0) schwarz

Wobei man mit Rezensionen natürlich immer vorsichtig sein muss, gab aber zumindest zu dieser keinen Widerspruch.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich mir für mein 2.0 Setup ein Center hole ... Von 15 Filmen hab ich bei einem das Problem, dass der Receiver, warum auch immer, kein ordentlichen Downmix auf Stereo hinbekommt und einige Dialoge recht leise sind. Dreht man den Sound auf, sind die Dialoge gut verständlich aber sobald was 'rummst', stehen die Nachbarn senkrecht im Bett.


 Definitiv ja - aus Deinen sonstigen Schilderungen dürgfte es da wohl kaum am Geld scheitern  ALs ich noch Stereo hatte musste ich auch dauernd beim Film nachregeln, weil eine Actionszene im Anschluss an ein Gespräch 4x so laut wirkte, selbst wenn das Gespräch eh schon ein Streitgespräch mit Schreierei war... den Lautstärkeunterschied hast Du zwar auch bei Surrround, ABER das, was soundmäßig so richtig abgeht, kommt eher von den Front+Rear-Boxen und dem Sub, d.h. wenn Du den Center im Receivermenü einfach lauter machst, hast Du deutliche Gespräche&co, und bei einer Actionsszene wird es trotzdem nicht zu laut.

Wie teuer waren denn Deine jetzigen Boxen? Also, ich hab wie gesagt Stereoboxen, die heute um die 500€ kosten dürften, und einen 80€-Center - der hält da schon richtig gut mit, man versteht jetzt vieles deutlich klarer, weil die "Effekte" halt von R+L kommen, das wesentliche und vor allem Gespräche aber nur vom Center. Bei einem typischen Film kommen im Surround-Setting immer noch ca. 60% vom gesamten Sound nur vom Center. Und grad wer keinen Bock auf "rumms wumms"-Sound hat, kann dank eines Centers selbigen wie gesagt einfach etwas lauter einstellen im Menü des Receivers und den Rest etwas leiser. Dann ist Sprache sehr deutlich, und bei Actionsszenen fällt man nicht vom Sofa. 

Ich überlege aber, ob ich mir einen neuen Center hole, damit es vom Niveau her dann doch noch was besser wird und zu meinen Front-Boxen passt. So im Bereich bis 200€ wollte ich mal schauen. Denn nachdem neulich ein Kumpel, der eher rechts versetzt saß, immer wieder meinte "mach mal was lauter", hab ich es getestet: der Center ist für seine 80€ zwar echt gut und bringt Sprache nicht schlechter rüber als meine "guten" Stereoboxen, aber er strahlt sehr extrem nur "nach vorne", d.h wenn man im 45 Grad Winkel rechts versetzt sitzt, hört man zwar den Sound vom Klang her einwandfrei, aber viel leiser. Wenn man dann den Receiver deswegen lauter stellt, wird natürlich wiederum das "Drumherum" evlt. zu laut 


@BluRay Player mit Aufnahmefunktion: so was ist VIEL zu teuer. Lieber einfach einen LCD kaufen, der auch PVR unterstützt (Aufnahme per USB) und dann auf eine externe HDD aufnehmen. Und falls man unbedingt Aufnehmen will und gleichzeitig aber was anderes schauen will, dann würd ich einfach einen externen Receiver für die Aufnahme dazukaufen. Diese Player mit Tuner sind aber überteuert, nicht zuletzt weil wegen der Riesenauswahl an Recievern mit Aufnahmefunktion kaum jemand so was haben will...


----------



## Rabowke (12. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Definitiv ja - aus Deinen sonstigen Schilderungen dürgfte es da wohl kaum am Geld scheitern  ALs ich noch Stereo hatte musste ich auch dauernd beim Film nachregeln, weil eine Actionszene im Anschluss an ein Gespräch 4x so laut wirkte, selbst wenn das Gespräch eh schon ein Streitgespräch mit Schreierei war... den Lautstärkeunterschied hast Du zwar auch bei Surrround, ABER das, was soundmäßig so richtig abgeht, kommt eher von den Front+Rear-Boxen und dem Sub, d.h. wenn Du den Center im Receivermenü einfach lauter machst, hast Du deutliche Gespräche&co, und bei einer Actionsszene wird es trotzdem nicht zu laut.
> 
> Wie teuer waren denn Deine jetzigen Boxen? Also, ich hab wie gesagt Stereoboxen, die heute um die 500€ kosten dürften, und einen 80€-Center - der hält da schon richtig gut mit, man versteht jetzt vieles deutlich klarer, weil die "Effekte" halt von R+L kommen, das wesentliche und vor allem Gespräche aber nur vom Center. Bei einem typischen Film kommen im Surround-Setting immer noch ca. 60% vom gesamten Sound nur vom Center. Und grad wer keinen Bock auf "rumms wumms"-Sound hat, kann dank eines Centers selbigen wie gesagt einfach etwas lauter einstellen im Menü des Receivers und den Rest etwas leiser. Dann ist Sprache sehr deutlich, und bei Actionsszenen fällt man nicht vom Sofa.


Am Geld liegt es auch nicht, sondern eher das ich es gerne schlicht und einfach mag. Darum wollte ich auch ein 2.0 System, sprich ohne separaten Subwoofer.

Boxen sind von Teufel, die Ultima 40 ... dürften um die 400 EUR kosten.

Gravierend ist mir das ganze halt bei Driver aufgefallen. Recht leise Dialoge ... dafür sind die Actionszenen um so lauter. Bei The Dark Knight, als Beispiel, hab ich das Problem nicht wahrnehmen können. *Eigentlich* sollte der Receiver auch die Audiospur vom Center auf die Stereoboxen umrechnen und in 90% der Fälle klappt das auch. 



> Ich überlege aber, ob ich mir einen neuen Center hole, damit es vom Niveau her dann doch noch was besser wird und zu meinen Front-Boxen passt. So im Bereich bis 200€ wollte ich mal schauen. Denn nachdem neulich ein Kumpel, der eher rechts versetzt saß, immer wieder meinte "mach mal was lauter", hab ich es getestet: der Center ist für seine 80€ zwar echt gut und bringt Sprache nicht schlechter rüber als meine "guten" Stereoboxen, aber er strahlt sehr extrem nur "nach vorne", d.h wenn man im 45 Grad Winkel rechts versetzt sitzt, hört man zwar den Sound vom Klang her einwandfrei, aber viel leiser. Wenn man dann den Receiver deswegen lauter stellt, wird natürlich wiederum das "Drumherum" evlt. zu laut


Wenn du schaust ... gib mal bitte ne Information bzgl. Auswahl. 
Es spricht ja nichts gegen einen Test.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Also, der Player bzw Receiver rechnet den Centersound sicher schon mit um, aber bei vielen Filmen sind die Effekte halt SO übertrieben, dass die Center-Sounds untergehen im Stereosetting. 

Ich hab zur Zeit den hier Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand f

Bisher ins Auge gefasst hatte ich die hier Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand f  und Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand f  und Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand f

Solche Center sind halt recht tief von der Bauweise her - wenn DU vlt. lieber was flaches willst, dann gibt es auch breite Center, die dafür nicht so tief sind - zB so was Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand f   wichtig ist natürlich, dass der ein gewisses Volumen hat. Es gibt auch ganz flache Center, die man wie ein Bild an die Wand machen kann, aber da ist der Sound natürlich dann nicht so gut "pro Euro"


----------



## TheChicky (12. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich zitiere das folgende nur, falls jemand ebenfalls nur mit SD-Empfang auf diesen Thread stößt und dieses Gerät kaufen will...(No offense )
> 
> Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: LG HR590S 3D-Blu-ray Player mit 1000 GB Festplatte (WLAN, DVB-S, HDMI, Upscaler 1080p, DivX Ultra-zertifiziert, USB 2.0) schwarz
> 
> Wobei man mit Rezensionen natürlich immer vorsichtig sein muss, gab aber zumindest zu dieser keinen Widerspruch.



Das sollte ja nur ein Beispiel sein, was heutzutage schon alles möglich ist. Ich hab mir das Teil ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht näher angeschaut


----------



## MisterSmith (12. April 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das sollte ja nur ein Beispiel sein, was heutzutage schon alles möglich ist. Ich hab mir das Teil ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht näher angeschaut


 Okay, dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert, sorry.


----------

